# Is there a "cube explorer" for 3x3x4?



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 15, 2009)

I am currently working on a method to speedsolve the 3x3x4, but I need to generate a few algs. I would ordinarily use a program like cube explorer, but I can't seem to find one. Could someone give me a link? (if one exists)
Thanks


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2009)

Try ACube (lets you treat the 3x3x3 like a 3x3x2, that might be enough) or KSolve (lets you really specify a 3x3x4).


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Dec 15, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Try ACube or KSolve.



Do you know of any techniques for using these 3x3x3 solvers (ACube, KSolve) to find algorithms for 4x4x4?

I need to find a swift corner swap (ULF)<->(DBR) all else unchanged 4x4x4.

Cannot see yet how this problem can be cracked. 

reThinker


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 15, 2009)

reThinking the Cube said:


> Do you know of any techniques for using these 3x3x3 solvers (ACube, KSolve) to find algorithms for 4x4x4?


Domino Homomorphism. It's THE technique.

Won't quite work for you, though.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 15, 2009)

I can't get ksolve to run, is there anything I should know that could help me get it working?


----------



## blade740 (Dec 15, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> I can't get ksolve to run, is there anything I should know that could help me get it working?



You have to run it in command prompt.


----------

